# Such a thing as neutral decor ceiling lights?



## SewingNovice (Jan 1, 2015)

Need ceiling lights for dark halls for bedroom level and matching lights for ceiling between top of the steps and coat closet adjacent to dining room. Need them to have an upscale look while not detracting from the neutral look because we are doing this to prepare the home for resale. Thinking of plain recessed lights with lenses rather than the kind where you set a bulb into an opening with no lens (cover). Does it depend on what kind of home or the general location? It is a 1959 California split (front to back rather than the usual side to side) in conservative Philadelphia suburb. Is the recessed lights with the lenses the best choice? If so, what specific brands or types of recessed lights with covers?. Also how do you choose the right number of lights and amount of light (wattage?) for the area? I know there are recessed LED's, halogens, etc. I'm thinking it may be best to stay away from incandescent and CFL. Thanks for any help. The incandescent may be too dated and the CFL too cold or modern, as the house is evolving into something eclectic but not too modern. Thanks for any help.


----------

